

What Do People Want? - mudge

I want to build something people want. What do you want?
======
jsjenkins168
Here is a good essay on determining what is a good idea for a startup. Might
give some guidance on what you should build:

<http://www.paulgraham.com/ideas.html>

------
gibsonf1
I recommend starting by understanding what you _really_ want, and then see if
others share your desire.

------
pg
They want things to be easy.

------
rustartup
read this great post: [http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/1/5/forget-about-
the-so...](http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/1/5/forget-about-the-solution-
focus-on-the-problem/10055/view.aspx)

The smartest entrepreneurs aren't the ones who figure out the solutions to big
problems, they are the ones who actually understand the value of those big
problems. Smart entrepreneurs focus on the very essence of why the problem
exists and the pain it causes. Then, when they find a solution that works,
they know how valuable the solution really is.

------
dawie
People don't know what they want.

~~~
samson
if people knew what they wanted, the most successful companies would be the
ones with the largest focus groups.

